# Pronunciations



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a quick list of wine pronunciations.

Amarone (Ah-ma-ROE-nay)
Barbera (Bar-BARE-ah)
Barolo (Ba-ROE-loe)
Beaujolais (Boe-zho-lay)
Bordeaux (Bore-DOH)
Brise-de-Mer (Bree-zey du mare)
Brunello (Broo-NELL-oh)
Burgundy (Bur-gun-dee)
Cabernet Franc (Cab-air-nay FrahN)
Cabernet Sauvignon (Cab-air-nay So-veen-yawN)
Carignane (Cah-reen-yawN)
Chablis (Shah-BLEE)
Chambourcin (Sham-boor-saN) 
Chardonnay (SHAR-doe-nay)
Chenin Blanc (Shay-naN BLAHN)
Chianti (Ki-AHN-tee)
Colombard (COLE-um-bar)
Gewurztraminer (Geh-VERTZ-trah-mee-nur)
Grenache (Gray-NAHSH)
Lambrusco (Lahm-BROOS-coe)
Liebfraumilch (LEEB-frow-milsh)
Malbec (Mahl-bek)
Merlot (Mare-low)
Montepulciano (Mont-eh-pull-CHIA-no)
Mourvedre (Moor-VED'rr)
Muscat (MOOS-caht)
Musette (myoo-zet)
Petite Sirah (Peh-TEET sih-RAH)
Petit Verdot (Peh-tee Vehr-doe)
Piesporter (PEAS-porter)
Pinot Blanc (PEE-noe BLAHN)
Pinot Grigio (PEE-noe GREE-joe)
Pinot Gris (PEE-noe GREE)
Pinot Noir (Pee-noe Nwahr)
Pinotage (Pee-noe-tahj)
Primo Bianco (Pree-moh Byahn-ko)
Primo Rosso (Pree-moh Row-soe)
Riesling (REESE-ling)
Rioja Tinto (Ree-OH-hah TEEN-toe)
Ruisseau Blanc (Rue-so BLAHN)
Sangiovese (Sahn-joe-VAY-zeh)
Sauvignon Blanc (So-veen-YAWN BLAHN)
Semillon (Say-MEE-yoN)
Shiraz (Shee-rahz)
Soave (SUAVE-eh)
Super Tuscan (Soo-per TUSS-can)
Syrah (See-rah)
Tempranillo (Temp-rah-NEEL-yo)
Valpolicella (Vahl-poe-lee-CHELL-ah)
Verdicchio (Vehr-DEEK-yo)
Vieux Chateau du Roi (Vyou Shat-o do RWAH)
Vino Blanc (Vee-noe BLAHN)
Vino Rosso (Vee-noe ROE-soe)
Viognier (Vee-OHN-yay)
Zinfandel (Zin-fahn-DELL)


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Dang you must have been talking to my wife today. She just told me that I need to learn how to pronounce them and that we have cards showing how. Someone posted a site on here earlier last week that actually had a voice saying the names for you.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2010)

I never saw that post, ive been pretty busy and missed some god posts Im sure!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I never saw that post, ive been pretty busy and missed some *god* posts Im sure!



I think you mistook that one. That was Troy yesterday, but there were some good ones you missed.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=74000&postcount=1


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2010)

I remember that thread but couldnt find it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 20, 2010)

What?! No Skeeter Pee. Oh wait, I just pronounced it. Never mind.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 30, 2010)

you forgot 2 I'm doing
Petit Verdot - (Peh-tee Vehr-doe)
Chambourcin - (Sham-boor-saN)


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks, added along with Petite Sirah which I ahve in carboy.


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 9, 2010)

I think it is good to know the better way of pronouncing all the names of wines and for me its a good read. I am somewhere finding difficulty in pronouncing some names of wines like-Chardonnay, Beaujolais, Gewurztramine etc. I know how it feels when somebody ask you the name of wine that you are serving and you dont know how to pronounce it well.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2010)

Ive butchered a few for years, mainly this one! Viognier (Vee-OHN-yay)


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 12, 2010)

I must say Wade there will be some other old and classic wine also that are difficult to pronounce. Like you, I do will find out some old and classic names of wines with their pronunciations and share it with every one.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2010)

Please do, there are many missing here.


----------



## gladmark (Jul 4, 2011)

The way in which a word is pronounced..Pronunciation refers to the way a word or a language is spoken, or the manner in which someone utters a word. If one is said to have "correct pronunciation", then it refers to both within a particular dialect.A word can be spoken in different ways by various individuals or groups, depending on many factors, such as: the area in which they grew up, the area in which they now live, if they have a speech or voice disorder, their ethnic group, their social class, or their education.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 4, 2011)

What about "Carmenère", I'm never sure about it.   

Rich L.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 4, 2011)

gladmark said:


> The way in which a word is pronounced..Pronunciation refers to the way a word or a language is spoken, or the manner in which someone utters a word. If one is said to have "correct pronunciation", then it refers to both within a particular dialect.A word can be spoken in different ways by various individuals or groups, depending on many factors, such as: the area in which they grew up, the area in which they now live, if they have a speech or voice disorder, their ethnic group, their social class, or their education.



Sorry Mr Gladmark but you just got a bad mark and have been voted off the island!


----------



## kzhen (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I like this! Sometimes I have trouble or forget how to pronounce certain ones.


----------



## cintipam (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, this isn't a wine but the term shows up all the time. Does Brix rhyme with bricks or brie like the cheese? Seems like its a french word, so my best guess is like the cheese, but I repeat it's a guess.

Pam in cinti


----------



## robie (Jul 31, 2013)

cintipam said:


> Guys, this isn't a wine but the term shows up all the time. Does Brix rhyme with bricks or brie like the cheese? Seems like its a french word, so my best guess is like the cheese, but I repeat it's a guess.
> 
> Pam in cinti



It rhymes with bricks. It's a measurement that doesn't get thrown around much in non-fresh grape wine making. We reference the specific gravity reading much more often.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 31, 2013)

Lurker said:


> What about "Carmenère", I'm never sure about it.
> 
> Rich L.



Car-men-YAY-er


----------



## analog_kidd (Jul 31, 2013)

When I first got started, I heard a person call metabisulfate meh-tabby-sulfate, and so that's how I thought it was pronounced. A nice person at my LHBS corrected me one day. 

Duh.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 2, 2013)

This bears re-posting!

How to pronounce bordeaux...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=-uVVQUWikeY#!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 2, 2014)

This is a great list. How about

Barbaresco
Nebbiolo
Negroamaro 
Nero d'Avola
Primitivo 

And Wade, if you read this, could I humbly suggest updating the OP with the other contributions that have been made?
Thanks!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 3, 2014)

board dough.......wordy, love the video...

lagniappe: lan yap....a little xtra...lol


----------



## Rocky (Jan 3, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> This is a great list. How about
> 
> Barbaresco
> Nebbiolo
> ...



I will give these a try: 

Barbaresco: In Northern Italy it would be Bar ba RAY sko, in Southern Italy it would be Bar ba RAY show
Nebbiolo: Nayb bay YO lo
Negroamaro: Nay grow ah MAR oh
Nero D'Avola: Nay row DAH vo lah
Primitivo: Pre mah TI vo


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 3, 2014)

I appears that I may have offended some with my attempt at humor. I apologize if I did, it wasn't my intention.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 3, 2014)

And another favorite of mine (imagine two country boys having a conversation)

M R Ducks
M R Not Ducks!
S M R! C M Wangs?
L I B! M R Ducks!


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 23, 2014)

here are some words I'd like an opinion on:

diacetyl
acetaldehyde
brettanomyces
saccharomyces cerevisiae
pyruvate
tartaric


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 23, 2014)

snafflekid said:


> here are some words I'd like an opinion on:
> diacetyl
> acetaldehyde
> brettanomyces
> ...



http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=diacetyl

http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=acetaldehyde

http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=brettanomyces

http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=saccharomyces cerevisiae

http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=pyruvate

http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=tartaric


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for the website! that is wonderful


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, I am not so good at figuring out what the abc-XYZ style means. Stumbled across that site some time ago.


----------



## blumentopferde (Apr 7, 2014)

Just one thing that english speaking people always mispronounce

The "ch" in German words is neither pronounced like "sh" in "mu*sh*aboom" nor like "ch" "holy *ch*rist". it is simply pronounced like the "h" in "crack*h*ouse".


----------

